# New Liquidlogic Creek Boat. The Stomper



## shanebenedict

Click This to see the Liquidlogic Stomper!

Here are the basics

Stomper 80
8'2" Long
25 3/4" Wide
15" Tall
110- 210 Paddler Weight
80 gallons
XL Cockpit

Stomper 90
8'6" Long
26 3/4" Wide
16" Tall
170- 270 Paddler Weight
90 gallons
XL Cockpit

Retail Price will be $1099
Shipping in Late July and August!


----------



## CB Rob

Does anyone in CO have demo's yet?
What's the weight?


----------



## steven

cockpit size same as jefe's?


----------



## pretender

OK! I'm saving for one right now!! 
Shane, How about a few pictures of the bottom of the boat...
Steven, I'm going to guess from looking at the pictures, the cockpit opening is Jackson/Pyranha size. So not Jefe size.


----------



## hojo

pretender said:


> OK! I'm saving for one right now!!
> Shane, How about a few pictures of the bottom of the boat...
> Steven, I'm going to guess from looking at the pictures, the cockpit opening is Jackson/Pyranha size. So not Jefe size.


The one I saw had more of a planing hull on bottom with a chine profile very similar to the burn or diesel.


----------



## Roy

Jefe with chines sounds interesting. Is this the boat that Adriene stomped SSV in?


----------



## shanebenedict

The cockpit is an XL cockpit. So bigger than the Jefe no quite the Jackson or Pyranha cockpit.
The hull is fairly flat with good chines.
Yep its the same boat that Adriene stomped Teva and SSV Races in.
There are no demos yet. They will be available in late July.


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks

*Awesome Boat!!!!*

Got to paddle the large Stomper a few weeks ago, Ross let me have some time with it. Super fast, loved how quick it got up to speed and kept rocking. Easy to maneuver, roll and as always plush comfort with the Bad Ass Outfitting. What really made the difference for me was it's a &@#$ing boofing machine!!! Looking forward in having some in the shop sooner that later. Props out to Shane and the Logic Crew, great job!!!!!! 

Sweet Boat,

TMCK 

Keep The Hairy Side Up.....


----------



## Anchorless

Saw it in Banks out on the Payette system this weekend. Looked well used. 

This might be the perfect boat for higher flow Idaho boating. Most locals seem to prefer the Remix for North Fork and Murtaugh type runs. You see a few Burns. Not a lot of support for the Super Hero, but the Villain seems to be gaining some favor. 

If I had to guess I think the Stomper will be really popular here in a few years.


----------



## bvwp1

We will have demos ASAP at CKS in Buena Vista for you to try out. Paddlers are very excited to see Logic take their boat design to the next level. Thanks Shane.

Stomper 80 - 90 Liquidlogic Kayaks


----------

